# Well, bit the bullet and ordered a plow kit!



## gunner1 (Aug 28, 2012)

I finally ordered a plow kit for my 2012 Brute Force 750 4x4i. I ordered a 60" KFI plow with center mount and push tubes. After the eight inches of the white stuff we got last night I'm definitely ready to be pushing snow instead of lifting it! The only real unknown is the quality of the retailer I ordered it from- GearUp2Go UTV, ATV, Snowmobile, Watersports, & Motorcycle Accessories I got a good deal too-$481.49 delivered! I remembered a 10% discount code from a couple months ago and it still worked!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice u will love it man


----------

